
Ask HN: Why does Spotify not let users disconnect from Facebook? - gt565k
I have an old account that was created using facebook. Unfortunately, Spotify&#x27;s answer for disconnecting FB from my account is to just create a new account and cancel the old one?!?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.spotify.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;account_payment_help&#x2F;account_help&#x2F;i-want-to-use-spotify-without-facebook&#x2F;?ref=in_top<p>Doesn&#x27;t this seem ridiculous? They have my email as the username, why not just set a password on the account and disconnect from FB?<p>This just smells like it was designed on purpose, as they don&#x27;t want you to disconnect from FB.
======
ERD0L
Spotify is doing shady stuff, who knew ?

